# More DirecTV HD Locals on the Way This Week



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DirecTV's local HD slate is set to grow again later this week. 
Local HD from the satellite TV service will launch this Thursday in Boston, Washington, D.C., Tampa, Dallas and Houston.

In early November, DirecTV launched HD locals for Atlanta, San Francisco, Chicago and Philadelphia. Its first market for the high-def offering was Detroit.

DirecTV has been launching satellites and rolling out advanced set-top boxes in certain cities as part of its local HD channels push. The company has said it wants to deliver more than 1,500 local and more than 150 national HD channels and other advanced programming services to consumers nationwide by 2007.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Today's Press Release from DirecTV
---------------------------------------------

DIRECTV Delivers High-Definition Local Channels to Boston, Dallas, Houston, Tampa and Washington D.C. Today

DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital television service provider, announced today that it has begun offering local high-definition (HD) channels via satellite to
Boston, Dallas, Houston, Tampa and Washington D.C. today.

DIRECTV will carry each of the four primary broadcast stations - ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox - that offer an HD feed in the market.* Customers who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge.

DIRECTV now offers HD local programming in 10 cities and will launch two more cities - Los Angeles and New York - by the end of this year and 24 additional cities early next year, offering access to DIRECTV-delivered local HD channels in more than 57 percent of U.S. television households.

Customers can receive local HD channels by purchasing a new H20 HD receiver and a satellite dish that has the ability to receive programming from five different orbital locations. DIRECTV is offering new and existing non-HD customers who purchase a DIRECTV HD receiver a $200 mail-in rebate. (Limit one rebate per customer.) Receiving equipment is available at major consumer electronics retailers like Best Buy and Circuit City, and through DIRECTV. Existing HD Customers are eligible for a $99 dish upgrade and one free receiver, plus $99 for each additional HD receiver.

*Source*


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Today's Press Release from DirecTV
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> DIRECTV will carry each of the four primary broadcast stations - ABC, NBC, CBS and Fox - that offer an HD feed in the market.* Customers who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge.
> ...


Thats very interesting because it would seem to imply that you do not need to subscribe to the HD package in order to get the HD locals. So is the $200 rebate on the H20 good without subscribing to the HD package?


----------



## brad hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

Is there a site I can go to that has the release dates for the cities directv is releasing HD locals? I live in Raleigh, NC and I am tired of my hd attenna causing freezes in my picture when the wind blows. 

What resolution are they releasing the hd locals in?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

nmstough said:


> Thats very interesting because it would seem to imply that you do not need to subscribe to the HD package in order to get the HD locals. So is the $200 rebate on the H20 good without subscribing to the HD package?


Your 1st sentence appears to be correct, but the second is not, the rebate is clearly tied to subscribing to the HD package($10.99/month) if you read the rebate form


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

brad hunter said:


> Is there a site I can go to that has the release dates for the cities directv is releasing HD locals? I live in Raleigh, NC and I am tired of my hd antenna causing freezes in my picture when the wind blows.


Is your antenna aimed properly for best signal?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

So, it is JUST the big-4 in HD?? No UPN/WB/PBS HD channels??


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> So, it is JUST the big-4 in HD?? No UPN/WB/PBS HD channels??


Yes, for now.


----------

